# Colonel in charge of Quantico's Security Battalion relieved



## Chopstick (Oct 18, 2013)

Is it just me or are there an awful lot of people losing their jobs lately. 

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/art...charge-Quantico-s-Security-Battalion-relieved



> The two-star head of Marine Corps Installations Command has relieved the commanding officer of Quantico’s Security Battalion following an incident involving a personal weapon, Marine Corps officials said.
> 
> Col. Daren Margolin, a 24-year officer was removed from his post Oct. 18 by Maj. Gen. Juan Ayala due to a loss of confidence in his ability to command, said Capt. Maureen Krebs, a Marine Corps spokeswoman.





> Krebs said the decision stemmed from a single incident last week involving one of Margolin’s personal weapons, but said she did not have authorization to elaborate on the incident. Margolin has also been charged with several violations under the Uniform Code of Military Justice, but the specific charges are not releasable because Margolin’s relief was the result of an administrative process, she said.
> 
> A legal officer, Margolin previously served at the Staff Judge Advocate for Camp Pendleton’s 1st Marine Division. He took command of Security Battalion in June.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 18, 2013)

Why is a JAG Officer Commanding a Security Bn?  or is Security Bn a Bn full of JAG's?


----------



## AWP (Oct 18, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Why is a JAG Officer Commanding a Security Bn?  or is Security Bn a Bn full of JAG's?


 
We need JAG approval to engage the enemy in Afghanistan, why not elsewhere? That's modern warfare.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 18, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> We need JAG approval to engage the enemy in Afghanistan, why not elsewhere? That's modern warfare.


JAG's are not Line Officers, and shouldn't COMMAND Line Units.

Unless a Security Bn is 144 JAGs in the same room (which would be a gross amount of lawyers).


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 18, 2013)

Can't think of a better place for a VBIED


----------



## AWP (Oct 18, 2013)

SOWT said:


> JAG's are not Line Officers, and shouldn't COMMAND Line Units.
> 
> Unless a Security Bn is 144 JAGs in the same room (which would be a gross amount of lawyers).


 
I should have included a sarcasm indicator in my last post.

"Gross amount"....I see what you did there.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 18, 2013)

SOWT said:


> JAG's are not Line Officers, and shouldn't COMMAND Line Units.
> 
> Unless a Security Bn is 144 JAGs in the same room (which would be a gross amount of lawyers).


 
The Marines don't really do the line officer thing.  Every officer is capable of command.  Obviously, an infantry officer would command an infantry battalion, an aviator would command a squadron, etc.  But when it comes to organizations like above, it could be almost any officer.  I was in a HQs Co in Hawaii; in the course of one year we had a JAG, a Commo, and an adjutant as our company commanders.  I think they were cycling them through so they could have command time on their fitness reports...


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 19, 2013)

0699 said:


> The Marines don't really do the line officer thing.  Every officer is capable of command.  Obviously, an infantry officer would command an infantry battalion, an aviator would command a squadron, etc.  But when it comes to organizations like above, it could be almost any officer.  I was in a HQs Co in Hawaii; in the course of one year we had a JAG, a Commo, and an adjutant as our company commanders.  I think they were cycling them through so they could have command time on their fitness reports...


Yeah,
My wife educated me on the Marine JAG Corps.
Line Officer first, then JAG.  I actually like that as it forces them to have some dirt-eating time before becoming a Princess.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 22, 2013)

Well well....
http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/art...-Colonel-relieved-after-firing-gun-his-office



> The former commanding officer of Quantico’s Security Battalion was relieved after he accidentally discharged a handgun inside his office, sources with knowledge of the incident said.


But it was just a desk pop..right?


----------



## 0699 (Oct 22, 2013)

We've all done a desk pop, or at least an apartment pop.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 22, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> Well well....
> http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/art...-Colonel-relieved-after-firing-gun-his-office
> 
> 
> But it was just a desk pop..right?


Personal weapon vice issue weapon.

Sucks to be him, wonder how many Art 15's he's recommended for enlisted guys/gals with ND's?


----------



## LogDog0402 (Nov 7, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Yeah,
> My wife educated me on the Marine JAG Corps.
> Line Officer first, then JAG.  I actually like that as it forces them to have some dirt-eating time before becoming a Princess.



Every Marine Officer goes through six months of training to learn how to be an infantry platoon commander, known as The Basic School or TBS.  If you are not a pilot or laywer then you don't even know your MOS until the last month of training.  I was a logistics officer but I did almost as much stuff out of my MOS than I did in it, especially as a Captain.  3.5 years a Captain and all but 13 months were spent outside the MOS.  Once an officer is promoted to Colonel then MOS no longer matters they just look for some place that needs a bird or a bird that needs command time at the Colonel level.


----------



## 8654Maine (Nov 7, 2013)

LogDog, I think SOWT knows something about the Corps.

He can chime in.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'll ask a friend of mine about this.  She is based there right now...


----------

